# The Bear Claws



## MontanaResident (Nov 10, 2019)

The eating is good, I got pictures and my memory, but some physical keepsake is essential.

Some attachments for the Dremel showed up the other day, so the claws are coming along.

Cleaned up, polished, and protected with Gloss Nail Polish. So far so good.

Next is some means to display them. Fishing swivels are a simple step, but first I will visit a Sportings Good store with a large selection of Fishing Flys. Might be the thing to get them attached and dress up the overall look.

And now for the pictures. Left is cleaned and polished, and the Right side is with Nail Polish applied.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 27, 2019)

I am still working on these claws. I decided to incorporate them into a picture, of a black bear of course. And with the extras to put together a neck lanyard that will hang alongside the bear art. I also wrote out a 2 page "Story of the Bear, or Bear One Down" and printed out some pictures that are glued to the back of the canvas print. The picture is nearly complete, as I rubber cement glued one claw as a test. The rest will be completed today. I have all that I need to make the lanyard, paracord, fishing swivels, copper tubing, and of course the claws. This is really shaping up to be a cool and unique wall hanging.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 27, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> I am still working on these claws. I decided to incorporate them into a picture, of a black bear of course. And with the extras to put together a neck lanyard that will hang alongside the bear art. I also wrote out a 2 page "Story of the Bear, or Bear One Down" and printed out some pictures that are glued to the back of the canvas print. The picture is nearly complete, as I rubber cement glued one claw as a test. The rest will be completed today. I have all that I need to make the lanyard, paracord, fishing swivels, copper tubing, and of course the claws. This is really shaping up to be a cool and unique wall hanging.
> 
> View attachment 776053
> View attachment 776054


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 3, 2019)

Almost 2 months since the Story of the Bear started. I am finished with the memorial. Still plenty of meat still to consume.

I wrote out a 2 page story of the bear, arranged the polished claws, made a lanyard, attached the bear tags, and it is all incorporated into the canvas picture. Might be fun to read the story and view the pictures every 10 years or more.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 22, 2020)

I really like this.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 22, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I really like this.



Everybody I show this to get a real kick out of it. With the new ATV I will be ramping up my efforts to get a spring bear. My primary goal was to tan a bear hide. Hopefully this spring that will happen.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 23, 2020)

What will you do with it? Make a rug or something?


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 23, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> What will you do with it? Make a rug or something?



I have a dog, so the rug is likely not an option. I have several deer hides, I tanned over the years, and they just hang over the stair rails (i.e. decoration). If the bear hide was nice and I got the leather real a soft I could also use it as a sitting throw. I am just as eager to get a few wolves, as they have become a real problem in this area, and would use the hide for an article of clothing. Tanning is a lot of work, so the hide would have to be in good condition for me to start the process.

For the wolf hide -- think Jon Snow of Game of Thrones.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 23, 2020)

You dont know a decent taxidermist who would stuff animals for you?


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 23, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You dont know a decent taxidermist who would stuff animals for you?



Very expensive.

At the local yearly flea market, I bought a shoulder mounted mule dear for $75. Had I a taxidermist do a mount of an animal I successfully hunting it would have cost $750 to $800. Tanning is not hard, it just takes a lot of work, over a long period of time. I hunt, I butcher, I skin and tan, and I am proud to claim it all as mine. Anybody can do it, I know this because I did it.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 15, 2020)

Fall Bear and Wolf season begins today. A month ago I saw a bear dive from the road into the forest. A week ago I spent 3+ hours walking the area, and saw almost a dozen fresh bear droppings. He is in there, and I mean to get him. Hopefully the hide is worth tanning. If not a wolf hide will be better, but wolves are hard to hunt successfully.


----------



## esshup (Sep 23, 2020)

MontanaResident said:


> Fall Bear and Wolf season begins today. A month ago I saw a bear dive from the road into the forest. A week ago I spent 3+ hours walking the area, and saw almost a dozen fresh bear droppings. He is in there, and I mean to get him. Hopefully the hide is worth tanning. If not a wolf hide will be better, but wolves are hard to hunt successfully.



Good luck!!! Do wolves respond to predator calls like coyotes do?


----------



## yooper (Oct 23, 2020)

My grandpa made this years ago. I have some more I’ll have to look for them.


----------

